# Wonderfest Roll Call



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, we're about 1 month away from the premier modeling venue of the year and I thought it would be a good time to get the official Roll Call started up, now that we probably have a good idea of our travel plans. etc.

I'll be arriving in L'Ville on Thursday the 24th to attend the KitBuilders painting class on Friday. I should be well primed for beer, conversation, beer, catching up with old friends, beer, etc. at the Lizard Lounge later that evening. I have one contest entry completed and two more that are in their final stages of completion. 

I'm looking forward to seeing everyone again and safe travels all  

Dr. G.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I will be arriving Saturday morning and staying till Sunday night. Can't get out of any more work than that. I have two entries, parts for the dump table at the pool party on Sat. and plenty 'o beer!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

I"ll be gettin there Friday morn,staying that nite at the Howard Johnson behind the Exec West because of lack of no room.But Sat and Sun room at the Exec and leaving Monday.My 2 roommates Rick and Russ will be there with me also. Got money in my pocket and a song in my heart,plane tickets and anticipation to see all of y"all.A good time to be had by us all.Safe trips to ya all.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nancy and I will also be arriving the 24th to attend the beginning paint class.

See everyone at the Lizard Lounge Friday night!

RK


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I hope to arrive by Friday!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

All you guys have fun! I will be bound for DC that weekend with my lastest "Ride Of Pride" Freightliner creation. I do hope to make Wonderfest next go around.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Janice and I will be arriving sometime Friday - looking forward to seeing y'all! I'm also anxious to see "Invasion of the Saucer Men" with comments by Bob Burns and Zacherley!
We'll be there 'til Monday, when we head up to Indianapolis so Janice can see the Brickyard in person...

Irocer - what is your latest "Ride Of Pride" creation?


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

I will be arriving each night........in my dreams! Hope everyone has a great time and I look forward to seeing a LOT of pics here on the board!


Wayne


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

*The Whole Family!!*

Anthony and I will arrive sometime mid-afternoon on Friday and will stay until Sunday morning. Andy, Wendy and the cutest, smartest granddaughter to ever walk the face of this planet get in on Thursday, I believe. Andy??? Care to clarify?

Roy! I am so glad to hear you and Nancy will be there!! I'll be sure to look for you in the LL. :wave: 

Can't wait to see everyone again! It's been too long.

Hugs and Love,
Lisa


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Well I'll be there in spirit, even if not in *the* spirits... 
Make it a good one, everybody!

Mark McG.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

I'll be arriving around 5:00 Friday. This will be WF number nine for yours truly Barring anything opening up at the Executive West Harry, Russ and I will be at HJs on Friday and onto the EW for the rest of the weekend. Plane tickets; check! :thumbsup: Hotel reservations; check! :thumbsup: Large amounts of money to spend on kits and other cool stuff; still working on that one. :lol: See you all there! :wave:


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The Seattle gang and I will be there on Fri.

Seeya there!!


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

I'll be there Friday afternoon sometime, Deltas changed my flight times 3 x so far......


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

robiwon said:


> I will be arriving Saturday morning and staying till Sunday night. Can't get out of any more work than that. I have two entries, parts for the dump table at the pool party on Sat. and plenty 'o beer!


 Have fun evereyone, and have a few beers for me too. I will make it to wonderfest "someday"( Sigh ) Robiwon, sent you a P.M. but your box is full and it won't go through.
Bert


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Dr. G.,
I was planning to go this year, but, now, I found out that I have to be in Massachussets for business on May 23-24. I am still trying to figure out how I could make it to Wonderfest and not miss most of it... 
Roland


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Had all intentions of making it this year but looks like it is not gonna happen. Everyone have fun and I will see you NEXT year for SURE!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I'll be there. Have a suite at the ExecWest that I'm sharing with five other crazy fellas. We're unofficially calling it the BLAP!Fest Suite in honor of Dave "BLAPPY" Guertin and several WonderFest's past. Don't forget Ugly Shirt Friday in the Hotel Lounge Friday afternoon around 4pm. Wear an Ugly Shirt (something along the lines of a Hawaiian Print shirt, but it doesn't have to be all flowery), look for the crowd of Ugly Shirt Wearers, introduce yourself to me and I'll buy you an adult libation of your choosing.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Unfortunately I can only be there in my thoughts, but y'all down one for the ol' Dabbler and have fun ! I'll be expecting pictures so I can live vicariously through them.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

If I'm able to go, I'll be the geeky looking one.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Chris, are you attending the Sunday night banquet again this year? If so, maybe we can duplicate our efforts from last year at winning the door prizes  

Lisa, can't wait to see you and the family again!

Roland, I hope you can make it; it would be like old times again!

Dr. G.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Will be arriving Friday PM.
Bringing some new Lunatic Fringe Girl kits. I'll be helping Cult TV Man with his tables and hope to be selling a few of those new kits!
Plans are to leave for home on Monday AM.

Dave


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

DoctorG said:


> Chris, are you attending the Sunday night banquet again this year? If so, maybe we can duplicate our efforts from last year at winning the door prizes
> 
> Lisa, can't wait to see you and the family again!
> 
> ...


Yea, that was a pretty good payoff for some fairly reasonable bribes! Thanks for reminding me, I need to sedn my check in!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Flight lands about noon Friday so I should be in the Zec by 1 or 2 p.m. I'll be helping Dave M who's helping Steve at his table. I've done this for the past two years because it's so much easier to wait until you guys come to the table to meet you instead of drifting aimlessly trying to read the small print on nametags.

Jim


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

That's why I like the Clubhouse badges.
Much easier to read.

My daughter and I will be there on Friday, and will leave Monday morning.
Can't wait to see everyone again, and to meet even more people.


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

ChrisW said:


> Yea, that was a pretty good payoff for some fairly reasonable bribes! Thanks for reminding me, I need to sedn my check in!


Dammit. I was hoping Cdub forgot about the banquet so some of the rest of might win a few door prizes this year! 
I'll be getting in Thursday afternoon and leaving Monday morning. Won't be in the Lizard Lounge Friday 'til late because of dealer set up, so pace yourselves until I get there!
AT


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Hey AT, I'll be getting in on Thursday as well, so I'll look for you hangin' around the Zec (as coined by Arronax).


G.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Zec???????


Moi!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Actually it was AT who coined the phrases Zec (as in Executive West, your queenship) and Festers several years ago.

Jim


----------



## A Taylor (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks, Jim! I was too modest to correct the good Doc! 
Looking forward to seeing all of you soon.
AT


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

I stand corrected (even though I'm sitting as I write this  ). Thanks for the slanguage correction guys!


Dr. G.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

ChrisW and Dr. G,
How much money does it cost to win the prize anyway?

It looks like the company I work for will send me to Wonderfest instead of home when the business trip is over. Yahoo! I won't be attending the Sci Fi University because I will probably not get there in time. Let me know how helpful it was...

I'll see you guys and the rest of the gang in a few weeks,
Roland


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool Roland; we'll look forward to seeing you again. Are you bringing anything for the contest this year?


Dr. G. (who "didn't" have to bribe the door prize dude  )


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Dr. G.,

I will bring at least one buildup. I'm not sure how I will pack the built up model to be damage proof from the carry on baggage guys. I may have to box it and bring it as carry on. This will be the first time I will fly to Wonderfest....

Do you have any suggestions, since you have flown before?

Roland


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

I always fly with models to WF (trouble they're never sitting next to me  ).

Seriously though, the secret to travelling with models is to a) put them a stout box a little bigger that the model, b) use foam or peanuts (messy) to ensure that the model cannot move around in the box and c) wherever possible disassemble the model into sub-assemblies - at the very least, remove stuff that could break off and bring glue.

If you have a seprate solid base, you can pack this separately (us it to re-inforce one of the box sides) wrap in bubble wrap.

You can put this in a suitcase with clothes on all sides. Provided the box is stout enough, it won't get crushed. Remember, model break because they can "rattle" around in the box.

I carry my models (disassembled into sub-assemblies) in a steel case that I carry on with me.

Jim


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

JIm has the right idea: keep the model from shifting around in the box. I also wrap each piece with a plastic grocery bag, since the plastic keeps the packing peanuts from "clinging" to the kit. The plastic will NOT scratch the painted surface of the kit. Smaller pieces can also be wrapped with foam packing sheets to add a bit extra cushioning.

One last thing: If you bring the box as carry-on, be sure you know how much space is available under the seat in front of you. The airlines can often provide you with this info. Don't put it in the overhead space!!

Dr. G.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> Anthony and I will arrive sometime mid-afternoon on Friday and will stay until Sunday morning. Andy, Wendy and the cutest, smartest granddaughter to ever walk the face of this planet get in on Thursday, I believe. Andy??? Care to clarify?


Aye, that's true, Mum! And we just some some new school pictures in this past Thursday to bring for ya'! A bit more casual than the standard mug shot, she's leaning up against the wall, arms folded & with a smirk on her face that says, "Yep, I'm in Kindergarden & I know _*everything!"*_ :lol: 

It'll be a long drive (about 14-15 hours!). We're expecting to get in late- around 10pm probably, but we got three drivers (Me, Wen & Scotaidh) so we shouldn't be too tired. Stiff, but not too tired! 

Hey, speaking of WF & potential activities, (huh? Well _*I *_mentioned it!) I'm gonna be bringing my *Star Wars Trivial Pursuit* with me. Anyone want to get together & see "Who's got game?"



Griffworks said:


> Don't forget Ugly Shirt Friday in ... Wear an Ugly Shirt (something along the lines of a Hawaiian Print shirt, but it doesn't have to be all flowery)


I just found mine!! (Much to the wife's pain!) :lol: For some odd reason she doesn't think a black shirt with big green leaves & pineapples is "in"!  
[Tom Paris] Computer, one Hawaiian shirt. <thinks> Pineapple motiff! [/Tom Paris]



Arronax said:


> Actually it was AT who coined the phrases Zec (as in Executive West, your queenship) and Festers several years ago.


We really should be accurate with the spelling! "Xec", but still pronounced like it's a "Z". Plus it looks cooler!!


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Hey, speaking of WF & potential activities, (huh? Well _*I *_mentioned it!) I'm gonna be bringing my *Star Wars Trivial Pursuit* with me. Anyone want to get together & see "Who's got game?"


Tempting. I've had a set that's only been played once because I never could find worthy opponents.

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Alright, we got Jim in for a game, who else? :devil:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> I just found mine!! (Much to the wife's pain!) :lol: For some odd reason she doesn't think a black shirt with big green leaves & pineapples is "in"!
> [Tom Paris] Computer, one Hawaiian shirt. <thinks> Pineapple motiff! [/Tom Paris]


My wife gives me grief for my collection, as well. Women have no fashion sense, man.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

_Really!!_ The gall of it all!! 




Now where's my Larry the Cucumber shirt? :tongue:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I always feel so bad.
I don't have any ugly shirts.
All mine are black T-shirts with rock bands or steelers on them.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's never too late to start! Free yourself from your self-imposed bonds of band t-shirts! 

Or better yet, do what I've done in the past - compromise. I've worn concert t-shirts underneat ugly shirts before. It _really_ doesn't look as bad as it sounds.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> It's never too late to start! Free yourself from your self-imposed bonds of band t-shirts!
> 
> Or better yet, do what I've done in the past - compromise. I've worn concert t-shirts underneat ugly shirts before. It _really_ doesn't look as bad as it sounds.


As Larry David points out on Curb Your Enthusiasm, one of the great things about being happily married is you can wear any damn thing you want to.

I might have to team my hawaiian shirt with my velour sweat pants this year!


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

We'll have three generations of Ross' at Wonderfest this year, my Dad OPJPR, myself ROSSJR and my son Chris Cougar184.

For the record, not all Hawaiian print shirts are ugly.....


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

rossjr said:


> For the record, not all Hawaiian print shirts are ugly.....


Well, the wearer has a lot to do with the degree of ugliness . . . a great shirt can look just plain bad on the wrong person.

That's not to say, Ross, that you . . . oh, never mind.

Jim


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

I was wondering if there was anyone that would be interested in splitting the cost of a room at the Executive West, the main hotel, for friday and saturday at Wonderfest? My family won't be coming with me after all, so, I will have an extra bed in the room. Send me an email at [email protected] if you're interested.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I'll be there! Should be showing up Friday afternoon...Otto


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

I'll BE there this year. Arriving afternoon Friday and headin' out after the show Sunday! Lookin' forward to meeting as many as possible. If you don't know me, I'll be the one lost!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

_*OK - running a little late on this thread but I'll be there on Thursday night. This will be my 17th time. Last year I came down on the Harley but this time I'll be in my Jeep Commander bringing my models! YAHAHAHAHA!

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!*_ :dude:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Chinxy said:


> _*Last year I came down on the Harley but this time I'll be in my Jeep Commander *_
> _*Chinxy!*_ :dude:


What's the matter?
Don't want to drive around the side roads of Lousville with that rebel flag again this year?

See you Friday evening.
As always, you will be able to find me and Britny on the couch in the lobby at various times throughout the weekend.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

What? You don't like my confederate flag and my Yankie capi!!!! 
And I can't believe my bike is STILL in the shop!!! :dude: 

BWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :wave: 

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy!

PS - and now for some bad news!!!! There was a little black smug on the Creech's forehead so I got a paper towel and dipped it in my clear jar that I thought was just rubbing alcohol but REALLY was acetone. And when I whipped it took it all the way down to the resin. :freak: So ya know what I'm doing today.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Ouch! Be sure to get him fixed in time for WF Chinxy. Why do these type of things always rear their ugly heads just right before the show??


Dr. G.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Wonderfest is only 5 days away... The only thng I don't like about Wonderfest is how quickly it goes by...


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like I'm going to have to have my "I survived Wonderfest 2007" tattoo abraded. Responsibilities at work are making it difficult to get any time off. 
More bad news - Overtime (including week-ends) is preventing me from getting the Seaview painting finished before WF. 
I'll miss hanging out with you guys. Janice was excited about going back as well. 

Rats.

Have a great time, everybody say hi to everybody else for me.


Chris


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Yes!!!! The Creech is DONE and looks GREAT!!! My best friend says it's one of the best models he has seen me do! :thumbsup: 
Now to come up with a base. I just might make a beach for him to stand on.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Bad news everyone. I just got word that 'Da Queen & Prince v1.0 will not be able to make it.  

Long live the Queen!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Look for me on flyers and milk cartons!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Bad news everyone. I just got word that 'Da Queen & Prince v1.0 will not be able to make it.
> 
> Long live the Queen!!!


Bummer


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

Chris and Lisa,

Sorry to hear you couldn't make it this year. Sometimes other things/obstacles just get in the way.

All the best,
Roland


Anyway, 3 more days to go for the rest of us...


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Next thing you know, we'll hear that John P won't be coming.

Jim


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Arronax said:


> Next thing you know, we'll hear that John P won't be coming.


:lol:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

He's not coming? :freak: 

That was the only reason I was going. I guess I won't go.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I have schedule conflicts with this coming weekend, so I won't be there, either.

Perhaps next year.


----------



## DoctorG (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, that's bad news indeed  The 'Fest just won't be the same without Chris and Da' Queen sharing their time with us. I know you'll both be there in spirit and we HAVE to see you in 2008  


Dr. G.


----------



## nostalgicguy (May 23, 2007)

We here at Nostalgic Nook will be at Wonderfest, as one of the dealers, hope everyone stops by and says hi, we will be in the back room against the wall, with all the Polar Lights out of production kits and Star Trek/Star Wars Amt/Ertl Kits, to see what we have take a look at our website www.nostalgicnook.com Thanks Ed


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Headin' out in about 5 1/2 hours, so see y'all there!


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, I am bummed waaaaay out about this. I got word late last week that all the doc students need to pay summer fees up front. Since it's my first summer in the program, I was unaware and dont' have the funds to do both, soooooo.....

Do a group hug for me, tip back a cold one or two and know that someone in Indiana misses you!! We'll be a bit wiser next year and will stash some cash so both things can be accomplished.

Everyone please travel safely! We want and need you all back here in one piece.

Hugs and Love,
Lisa

PS...IF you have any money left after WF, you might want to scoot by ebay where I have just put up the last of my collection of JL's and Captain Actions. Several signed, including a set of '97 Toy Fair cars signed by all the employees of PM at that time. Sorry...no kits..Andy and Big Daddy Dave got all that stuff.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Da Queen said:


> Sorry...no kits..Andy and Big Daddy Dave got all that stuff.


 

Shiney, pretty things!


----------

